# protein



## phil2005 (Apr 29, 2005)

hi guys ...............

set my tank up bout 3 weeks ago ... then put fish in 3 small rbp and sicnce ive started to feed more ... ive started to get bubbles round top of the tank so i asked in pet shop what it might be he said protein ... is this ok or should i do water change ....


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

u should do a water change every week of 10-25% you are also over feeding you only need to feed them once a day or every 2-3 days depending on what u want. and no more than they can eat in 3mins. any left over food MUST be removed or your water will be a toxic waste dump


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What size is your tank and filteration? Usually small bubbles are the cause of too much waste produced in a small tank and low filteration. Protient has nothing to do with it.


----------



## phil2005 (Apr 29, 2005)

ive got 60 gallan tank with a 4 way air pump under ground tray in ...


----------



## phil2005 (Apr 29, 2005)

plus me ph is ok its is 7.2in tank temp is 27 c im only feeding 1/2 inc of frozen reg worm or 1 block of frozen krill .. a day


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If your piranhas are only an inch or two, I would feed them 2-3 times a day personally...
I would recommend a 50% water change weekly.
I do a 50% water change about 3 times a week in my pygo tank...


----------

